# App TV et Port routeur



## Darkbarto (16 Janvier 2012)

Hello, voila je viens de découvrir que mes flux TV, via les applications tiers type france télévision M6 et autres ont tendance à perdre le signal et à planter au bout d'un moment et ce depuis que j'ai connecté un routeur Linksys E3000. 

Qulequ'un connaitrait-il la liste des port à router pour ces dites Apps ? 

Merci.


----------

